# [GRUB]Problème complilationà l'installation de gentoo

## Denazare

Bonjour, anciennement sous ubuntu, j'ai voulu essayer gentoo, donc j'ai attrapé la doc d'installation (très bien faite à mon gout!) et je m'y suis collé....

pas vraiment de problème jusqu’à l'install avec emerge de grub:

Failed to emerge sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12

ERROR: sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 failed (compile phase)

econf failed

et voici le log:

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: base-system@gentoo.org floppym@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib ncurses userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     3.7.10-gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking grub-0.97.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

>>> Unpacking splash.xpm.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

>>> Unpacking grub-0.97-patches-1.14.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

 [32;01m*[0m Grub will support the default maximum kernel size of 9 Mb (GRUB_MAX_KERNEL_SIZE)

 [32;01m*[0m Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 [32;01m*[0m   001_all_grub-0.95.20040823-splash.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   002_all_grub-0.97-splashimage-safety.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   003_all_grub-0.97-example-rescue-shell.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   005_all_grub-0.96-PIC.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   008_all_grub-0.97-AM_PROG_AS.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   010_all_grub-0.96-bounced-checks.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   011_all_grub-0.97-varargs.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   012_all_grub-0.97-gcc46.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   015_all_grub-0.96-unsigned-addresses.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   016_all_grub-0.97-multiboot-memory-amount.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   018_all_grub-0.97-config-file-chk.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   040_all_grub-0.96-nxstack.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   060_all_grub-0.96-netboot-pic.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   070_all_grub-0.97-initrd_max_address.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   090_all_grub-0.97-intelmac.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   100_all_grub-0.97-splashimage-example.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   110_all_grub-0.97-ptable-fix.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   300_all_grub-0.97-pie-safety.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   410_all_grub-0.97-dhcp-vendorclass.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   420_all_grub-0.97-chainload-logical.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   550_all_grub-0.97-long-commandline.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   600_all_grub-0.97-gpt-partition-table.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   700_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_addsyncs.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   710_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_regexp.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   720_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_aoe_support.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   800_all_grub-0.97-crossreference_manpages.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   810_all_grub-0.97-ext3_256byte_inode.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   820_all_grub-0.97-cvs-sync.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   821_all_grub-0.97-grub-special_device_names.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   822_all_grub-0.97-geometry-26kernel.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   825_all_grub-0.97-automake-pkglib.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   830_all_grub-0.97-raid_cciss.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   840_all_grub-0.97_kvm_vda.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   850_all_grub-0.97_ext4.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   860_all_grub-0.97-pie.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   900_all_grub-0.97-no-strict-aliasing.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   901_all_grub-0.97-fix-gcc46-reboot-issue.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   908_all_grub-0.97-no-sse.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97 ...

 * econf: updating grub-0.97/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating grub-0.97/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/lib --datadir=/usr/lib/grub --exec-prefix=/ --disable-auto-linux-mem-opt --with-curses

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m        environment, line 4124:  Called econf '--libdir=/lib' '--datadir=/usr/lib/grub' '--exec-prefix=/' '--disable-auto-linux-mem-opt' '--with-curses'

 [31;01m*[0m   phase-helpers.sh, line  501:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'
```

config.log

http://www.envoyercefichier.com/files/Or8AdObL1363811894.html

j'ai essayé de modifié /etc/fstab mais rien d'efficace...

quelqu'un aurais une idée d'ou sa peut venir?Last edited by Denazare on Sun Mar 24, 2013 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Et le reste a compilé sans problème ? 

```
checking whether the C compiler works... no 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 
```

Je demande ça car c'est le genre d'erreur qu'on rencontre plutôt très tôt dans le processus d’installation, pour faire simple gcc ne fonctionne pas correctement, "configure" a essayé de compiler un programme de test  très simple et gcc à échoué dessus.

La cause la plus courante c'est une erreur dans ton /etc/portage/make.conf, nottement une option non reconnue pour CHOST ou CFLAGS.

Déjo poste le résultat de la commande

```
emerge --info
```

 pour voir.[/u]

----------

## Denazare

voila ce que me donne emerge --info partiellement car je n'arrive pas à "remonter" dans la console.......

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801

hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

quelqu'un pourrais me donner les commandes pour "remonter dans la console pour que j’extraie le log complet?

----------

## El_Goretto

commande | less  ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Denazare

il faut taper "| less"?

parceque sa ne donne rien chez moi.....

----------

## bdouxx

il faut écrire par exemple

emerge --info | less

----------

## xaviermiller

ou 

```
emerge --info > emerge_info.txt
```

puis transférer ce fichier (certains utilisent des outils du genre wgetpaste, mais je ne les connais pas)

----------

## bdouxx

wgetpaste c'est super pratique et super simple quand tu as une connexion internet,

```
ordi_perso linux-3.8.4-gentoo # emerge --info |wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/85700/

```

----------

## Denazare

voila le emerge --info au complet:

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.0-23-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.0-23-generic-x86_64-AMD_E-450_APU_with_Radeon-tm-_HD_Graphics-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 20 Mar 2013 00:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          3.2.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## El_Goretto

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> checking whether the C compiler works... no 
> 
> ...

 

 *Denazare wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
> ```
> ...

 

Marrant, tu n'as pas de -march (je ne sais pas si ça joue), au pire un CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native" ne ferait pas de mal. Et tu n'as pas non plus de MAKEOPTS (genre un  "-j3", si tu as un dual core, ce qui est le cas je crois).

----------

## Denazare

J'ai essayé les modifs ci dessus mais sa ne compile toujours pas:

Voici touts les logs

Build.log

```
 * Package:    sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org floppym@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib ncurses userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.10-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking grub-0.97.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

>>> Unpacking splash.xpm.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

>>> Unpacking grub-0.97-patches-1.14.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

 * Grub will support the default maximum kernel size of 9 Mb (GRUB_MAX_KERNEL_SIZE)

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   001_all_grub-0.95.20040823-splash.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   002_all_grub-0.97-splashimage-safety.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   003_all_grub-0.97-example-rescue-shell.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   005_all_grub-0.96-PIC.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   008_all_grub-0.97-AM_PROG_AS.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   010_all_grub-0.96-bounced-checks.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   011_all_grub-0.97-varargs.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   012_all_grub-0.97-gcc46.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   015_all_grub-0.96-unsigned-addresses.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   016_all_grub-0.97-multiboot-memory-amount.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   018_all_grub-0.97-config-file-chk.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   040_all_grub-0.96-nxstack.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   060_all_grub-0.96-netboot-pic.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   070_all_grub-0.97-initrd_max_address.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   090_all_grub-0.97-intelmac.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   100_all_grub-0.97-splashimage-example.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   110_all_grub-0.97-ptable-fix.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   300_all_grub-0.97-pie-safety.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   410_all_grub-0.97-dhcp-vendorclass.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   420_all_grub-0.97-chainload-logical.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   550_all_grub-0.97-long-commandline.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   600_all_grub-0.97-gpt-partition-table.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   700_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_addsyncs.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   710_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_regexp.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   720_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_aoe_support.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   800_all_grub-0.97-crossreference_manpages.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   810_all_grub-0.97-ext3_256byte_inode.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   820_all_grub-0.97-cvs-sync.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   821_all_grub-0.97-grub-special_device_names.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   822_all_grub-0.97-geometry-26kernel.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   825_all_grub-0.97-automake-pkglib.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   830_all_grub-0.97-raid_cciss.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   840_all_grub-0.97_kvm_vda.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   850_all_grub-0.97_ext4.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   860_all_grub-0.97-pie.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   900_all_grub-0.97-no-strict-aliasing.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   901_all_grub-0.97-fix-gcc46-reboot-issue.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   908_all_grub-0.97-no-sse.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97' ...

 * Running aclocal ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97 ...

 * econf: updating grub-0.97/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating grub-0.97/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/lib --datadir=/usr/lib/grub --exec-prefix=/ --disable-auto-linux-mem-opt --with-curses

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 failed (compile phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *        environment, line 4132:  Called econf '--libdir=/lib' '--datadir=/usr/lib/grub' '--exec-prefix=/' '--disable-auto-linux-mem-opt' '--with-curses'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  501:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'
```

Resultat de emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.0-23-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.0-23-generic-x86_64-AMD_E-450_APU_with_Radeon-tm-_HD_Graphics-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 20 Mar 2013 00:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          3.2.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Resultat de emerge -pqv:

```

emerge: the other white meat (command-line interface to the Portage system)

Usage:

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] [ ebuild | tbz2 | file | @set | atom ] [ ... ]

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] < system | world >

   emerge < --sync | --metadata | --info >

   emerge --resume [ --pretend | --ask | --skipfirst ]

   emerge --help [ --verbose ] 

Options: -[abBcCdDefgGhjkKlnNoOpPqrsStuvV]

          [ --color < y | n >            ] [ --columns    ]

          [ --complete-graph             ] [ --deep       ]

          [ --jobs JOBS ] [ --keep-going ] [ --load-average LOAD            ]

          [ --newuse    ] [ --noconfmem  ] [ --nospinner  ]

          [ --oneshot   ] [ --onlydeps   ] [ --quiet-build [ y | n ]        ]

          [ --reinstall changed-use      ] [ --with-bdeps < y | n >         ]

Actions:  [ --depclean | --list-sets | --search | --sync | --version        ]

   For more help consult the man page.

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

d'après les logs que tu nous donnes et ton #emerge --info : tu as un kernel 3.5.0 en cours d'utilsation et un 3.7.10 au niveau des sources prisent en compte pour la compilation de grub -> Peut-on déduire que tu es encore en phase de chroot ?

En ce cas (et dans l'autre d'ailleurs) peux-tu détailler ta procédure de travail pour arriver à lancer la compilation de grub stp ? -> pour parler plus clairement si jamais : quelle est la phase du manuel où tu es arrivé et quelle est la séquence que tu utilises dès lors pour poursuivre l'install (i.e. les bind sur /proc, /dev sont-ils ok etc)

Edit: Puisque les autres sont passés à côté, pourrais-tu également éditer ton premier post et faire en sorte qu'il respecte nos conventions de nommage stp ? (voir section 3.3 du fil issue du message d'annonce en tête du forum) - par avance merci  :Wink: 

Edit 2: *j'ai des pellures de sauciflards devant les yeux ce w-e...  :Crying or Very sad:  *

 */var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/config.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (...)
> 
> ...

 

 *#emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ABI_X86="64"
> ```
> ...

 

Dans un cas, tu compiles avec "-m32" soit une glibc 32bits alors que tu as forcé le 64bit exclusif dans ton make.conf

Qu'est-ce à dire ? un changement de profile multilib vers non-multilib en cours de route ?

----------

## Denazare

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> d'après les logs que tu nous donnes et ton #emerge --info : tu as un kernel 3.5.0 en cours d'utilsation et un 3.7.10 au niveau des sources prisent en compte pour la compilation de grub -> Peut-on déduire que tu es encore en phase de chroot ?
> 
> En ce cas (et dans l'autre d'ailleurs) peux-tu détailler ta procédure de travail pour arriver à lancer la compilation de grub stp ? -> pour parler plus clairement si jamais : quelle est la phase du manuel où tu es arrivé et quelle est la séquence que tu utilises dès lors pour poursuivre l'install (i.e. les bind sur /proc, /dev sont-ils ok etc)
> ...

 

Lors de l'install je suis arrivé jusqu'a l'étape "10.b. Par défaut : GRUB"

Ensuite problème de compil donc j'ai réinstallé une Ubuntu 12.04(sur 3 autres partitions) pour me servir de l'ordi en attendant

et pour ressayer de compiler au debut j'ai essayé depuis le "Minimal CD" en faisant:

```

mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev sda5 /mnt/gentoo/boot

swapon /dev/sda6

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin bash

emerge grub

```

puis marre de redemarer l'ordi a chaque fois pour faire un essai j'ai essayé depuis la console de ubuntu:

```

mkdir /gentoo

mkdir /gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda7/ /gentoo

mount /dev/sda5 /gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /gentoo/proc

chroot /gentoo /bin/bash

emerge grub

```

mais peut être que ma deuxième méthode pose problème?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Puisque les autres sont passés à côté, pourrais-tu également éditer ton premier post et faire en sorte qu'il respecte nos conventions de nommage stp ? (voir section 3.3 du fil issue du message d'annonce en tête du forum) - par avance merci 
> 
> 

 

Je regarde sa dessuite désolé!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit 2: *j'ai des pellures de sauciflards devant les yeux ce w-e...  *
> 
>  */var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/config.log wrote:*   
> ...

 

la je comprend pas tout.....

j'ai peut être loupé quelque chose mais je me rappele pas avoir touché au make.conf....

----------

## boozo

Non du tout, les 2 modes d'installation peuvent tout-à-fait être utilisé   :Wink: 

En revanche, il faut au moins avoir un environnement exploitable pour le chroot (tel que tu l'as déjà mis en oeuvre au début de l'installation - chap.6 de mémoire) or déjà là : quel que soit la façon de faire, tu n'as ni /dev ni /sys ni mis à jour l'environnement en entrant dans le chroot.

Donc en résumé :

```
// mount <racine> (selon ce que tu as)

// mount <partition_boot> (idem)

// swap activé si tu veux, etc

// Puis : A adapter selon ta nomenclature :

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile

// Relancer la compilation de grub
```

Par ailleurs, ma dernière remarque est juste que si tu utilises pour compiler en 32bit une toolchain non-multilib 64bit çà va pas le faire -> donc j'ai supposé d'autres possibilités pour avoir ce genre de sortie (un livecd différent, un changement de profile, etc) mais déjà on va voir comme çà si c'est mieux   :Wink: 

----------

## Denazare

je viens d'essayer en montant /dev , /sys et la mise a jour mais toujours la même erreur....

il faut peut etere regarder le dernier point....?

----------

## boozo

mmmh... c'est très étonnant. On dirait que ton gcc n'est pas présent dans /usr ou sélectionné alors que ton emerge --info le renvois bien  :Confused: 

Dans le chroot, que te donnes les commandes :

```
#gcc-config -l

#binutils-config -l
```

Si tout est bien sélectionné relance un #emerge -1v gcc  (voire même de la toochain complète si tu peux : linux-headers glibc binutils gcc libtool)

----------

## Denazare

gcc-config -l me donne

```
[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *
```

et binutils-congig -l me donne

```
[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.22 *
```

J'ai essayé de faire un emerge -1v gcc et la aussi sa compile pas....

----------

## boozo

*grmlbl* C'est vraiment pas normal... quelque chose m'échappe dans cette histoire...   :Confused:  Le log d'erreur est-il le même ou prends-tu une erreur autre en plus du type "cannot create executable" ?

Je ne veux pas te froisser - quelquefois on loupe un truc évident à force de répétitions - mais es-tu certain que ton /usr est bien accessible (partion séparée ? options de montage spécifiques ?) sinon que tu montes les bonnes partitions au bon endroit ?

Y-a-t'il bien un gcc disponible dessus ? 

Sinon, je sais que c'est fastidieux à force mais peux-tu réutiliser le livecd initial sinon mieux prendre un systemrescuecd et refaire un chroot tel que détaillé plus haut dans le fil

En subsidiaire: quel est le livecd et stage3 que tu as utilisé pour cette install stp ?

edit: fixed link

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Que grub veuille compiler en 32 bits c'est normal, le code du bootloader exécuté au démarrage est en 32 bits, je ne sait même pas si les bios sont capables de gérer un code MBR en 64 bits.

J'ai déjà posé cette question mais c'est le seul paquet qui bloque ? T'a essayé de compiler autre-chose ou de continuer l'installation de Gentoo (après tout tu a le boot loader d'Ubuntu pour l’instant, la mise en place de grub n'est pas immédiatement nécessaire pour pouvoir continuer)

À tout hasard peut-être que gcc ou certaines d ces dépendances ont étés mises à jour pendant le bootstrap, que donne la commande revdep-rebuild (fournie par le paquet app-portage/gentoolkit)

----------

## boozo

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Que grub veuille compiler en 32 bits c'est normal, le code du bootloader exécuté au démarrage est en 32 bits, je ne sait même pas si les bios sont capables de gérer un code MBR en 64 bits.
> 
> J'ai déjà posé cette question mais c'est le seul paquet qui bloque ? T'a essayé de compiler autre-chose ou de continuer l'installation de Gentoo (après tout tu a le boot loader d'Ubuntu pour l’instant, la mise en place de grub n'est pas immédiatement nécessaire pour pouvoir continuer)
> 
> À tout hasard peut-être que gcc ou certaines d ces dépendances ont étés mises à jour pendant le bootstrap, que donne la commande revdep-rebuild (fournie par le paquet app-portage/gentoolkit)

 

Il semble que se soit plus généralisé en effet d'autant qu'un --oneshot sur gcc échoue également ; et de la mâme façon revdep-rebuild risque fort d'être également dans les choux... mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ?!   :Shocked: 

Une lib nécessaire à gcc qui serait out ne produirait pas cette sortie (l'ouput mentionnerait le cas illico) ; pas plus qu'un --depclean qui aurait viré gcc (je ne crois pas qu'il aurait lancé la commande en phase d'install)

Qu'est-ce qui reste ? un changement de chost sauvage en douce ? (plausible vu le cflag retouché...)

Bref, je sèche   :Crying or Very sad: 

Pour -m32 oui je sais bien ; c'est même un des râres cas ou c'est forcé par le build mais j'avais un doute quand à utiliser une toolchain full 64bit en chroot 32 (ou l'inverse) il me semble bien que ça ne pose pas de pb dans ce sens ce qui n'est pas le cas dans l'autre me gourre-je ?

Dans tous les cas il restera toujours l'option de détarer un binaire tinderbox à la racine du chroot mais... j'aimerais surtout comprendre ce qui cloche - c'est obsédant    :Laughing: 

----------

## Denazare

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Que grub veuille compiler en 32 bits c'est normal, le code du bootloader exécuté au démarrage est en 32 bits, je ne sait même pas si les bios sont capables de gérer un code MBR en 64 bits.
> 
> J'ai déjà posé cette question mais c'est le seul paquet qui bloque ? T'a essayé de compiler autre-chose ou de continuer l'installation de Gentoo (après tout tu a le boot loader d'Ubuntu pour l’instant, la mise en place de grub n'est pas immédiatement nécessaire pour pouvoir continuer)
> 
> À tout hasard peut-être que gcc ou certaines d ces dépendances ont étés mises à jour pendant le bootstrap, que donne la commande revdep-rebuild (fournie par le paquet app-portage/gentoolkit)

 

jai essayé d'installer lilo => même problème....

la commande revdep-rebuild me donne un joli "command not found"

----------

## Denazare

 *boozo wrote:*   

> *grmlbl* C'est vraiment pas normal... quelque chose m'échappe dans cette histoire...   Le log d'erreur est-il le même ou prends-tu une erreur autre en plus du type "cannot create executable" ?
> 
> Je ne veux pas te froisser - quelquefois on loupe un truc évident à force de répétitions - mais es-tu certain que ton /usr est bien accessible (partion séparée ? options de montage spécifiques ?) sinon que tu montes les bonnes partitions au bon endroit ?
> 
> Y-a-t'il bien un gcc disponible dessus ? 
> ...

 

j'ai essayé avec le livecd initial c'est toujours pareil....

le livecd j'ai utilisé le install-amd64-minimal-20130207

le stage 3 j'ai pris le stage3-amd64-nomultilib-20130321

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu installé gentoolkit ? revdep-rebuild en fait partie.

----------

## boozo

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> le stage 3 j'ai pris le stage3-amd64-nomultilib-20130321

 

@others:>Je l'avais évoqué plus haut sans être sûr mais n'y aurait-il vraiment pas un lien de cause à effet ?

qq'un aurait une arch et un chroot adapté pour tester en local ?

ps:/ gentookit n'est pas intégré au stage3 vu qu'il n'est pas nécessaire pour l'install et c'est un peu pourquoi j'avais exclu cette possibilité mais de fait si le gcc est vraiment out il va se mordre la queue

----------

## guilc

beeeeep stooooop !!!

Effectivement, grub 0.97 ne marche pas en nomultilib. En nomultilib, il faut utiliser grub-2 !

Ou alors passer sous grub-static (qui est du 32bits précompilé)

----------

## boozo

 *guilc wrote:*   

> beeeeep stooooop !!!
> 
> Effectivement, grub 0.97 ne marche pas en nomultilib. En nomultilib, il faut utiliser grub-2 !
> 
> Ou alors passer sous grub-static (qui est du 32bits précompilé)

 

Comme quoi... je suis pas encore trop aux fraises même le dimanche après un geuleton  :Laughing: 

Edit: Bon après y'a toujours une différence entre ne pas marcher et ne pas compiler mais au-delà pour ma culture personnelle vu que je fait une install from scratch tous les 3/4 ans n'y a-t-il pas un elog/message qui le signale çà ?

----------

## guilc

A l'époque ou j'ai fais mon install, la version 0.97 était hardmasquée dans le profil nomultilib.

A priori, aujourdh'ui je vois un check dans l'ebuild qui devrait avoir le même résultat :

```
amd64) CONFIG_CHECK='~IA32_EMULATION' check_extra_config ;;
```

Avoir IA32_EMULATION sur du nomultilib étant incohérent...

De plus, l'ebuild fait appel à l'eclass multilib :

```
use amd64 && multilib_toolchain_setup x86
```

Qui lui aussi devrait amener une restriuction de ce type :

```
The ABI list is empty.  Are you using a proper multilib profile?  Perhaps your USE flags or MULTILIB_ABIS are too restrictive for this package.
```

bref, en nomultilib, ça devrait clignoter des erreurs de partout... étrange que ce ne soit pas le cas...

[EDIT]

Au passage, les ebuilds sont sensés toujours être hardmasquée :

```
arch/amd64/no-multilib/package.mask:# grub-1 is not available on no-multilib-profiles

arch/amd64/no-multilib/package.mask:<sys-boot/grub-1.99

```

J'en conclus donc qu'il y a un souci de compatibilité entre le stage choisi et le profil sélectionné !

----------

## El_Goretto

Roooh, que c'est excitant, c'est encore mieux que les séries américaines! Vas-y Guil-horaCio !  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:  Denazare ! t'es cerné ! rends-toi ! Sors les mains derrière la tête !

----------

## Denazare

ben en fait j'ai repris l'install du début et je suis partit avec un stage3 multilib et j'ai pu installer grub et booter sur mon noyau compilé!

merci a vous!

----------

